# Post your Project One's



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

*Post your Project Ones*

I thought it would be cool to see the many different P1 paintjobs......post 'em!!


----------



## wookieontherun (Dec 16, 2002)

when i get home today ill take some shots of my project one madone. black with blue flames and white tips. minimal trek stickers per my request during painting.


----------



## andy02 (Nov 14, 2002)

*flaming cow*

my wife and i have p1s


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

*My Project One*

My 40th B-day gift from my wife.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 23, 2005)

Keep them coming guys ! Reral interested in this post. Going to order a Project One soon but cant decide what exactly to go for. Would love to see an Icarus frame set in a complete bike picture but any project One pictures would be great. So please help me and post your pride and joy !

Regards and thanks !

Richard


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*werd*

Some picks from here and there, sorry for the double post of pic 1


----------



## Bob1010 (Aug 17, 2003)

CARBON110 said:


> Some picks from here and there, sorry for the double post of pic 1



Carbon.....what are the colors of the red bike...looks like red carbon?..but what is the front color..On another subject ..with your knowledge of carbon wheels, would I notice a difference in wheels from the Race X lite to the Race XXX Lite Carbon. I am a recreational rider but do all my training in the hills. I do have a chance for a sweet deal on the wheels and quess I could sell them if I couldn't justify the performance of the wheels...bothe wheelsets are tubular....Thanks Carbon...


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Bob*

First off everytime I see the name Bob I think of Bob Dylan. So I see Bob1010 but to my eyes it looks like BobDylan1010 lol =D

Colors 

Yes those are the CAarbon red. The carbon colors of P1 are incredible and evey P1 should include either the blue or red as I have seen both. They really look like marble

My friend, if you feel the attraction as I do for some carbon wheels, my advice not knowing your weight (although the advice is the same) would be this: get on to ebay and buy a used set of Reynolds clinchers. They are nicer and more reliable and much better service than Bontragers 

Now if you like tubies and can get a deal on Bontragers XXX then by all means yes they are far nicer than X-Lites BUT if you are using clinchers and lean that way I can't impress upon you enough to look for Reynolds on ebay.

Find a good pair from a good buyer that hasnt been used in xross and has low miles by some rich guy or tri guy that didnt use them as much as he/she thought. You will love them! 

I ride mine on dirt roads in the rain in the muck and in the wind and they are as good as clinchers will ever get. Now Bontrager will be releasing the XXX lite clincher in August but it will weight as much as the Reynolds 46mm deep Stratos clincher so there is no question which is a better wheel. 

Good luck amigo


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*oh*

one more


----------



## John Ryder (Mar 16, 2002)

*Carbon is one sweet ride.*

My other bike is a Litespeed Ultimate but this rides so much smoother.....sweet.


The good thing about P1 is that I don't have to upgrade...get exactly what I want the first time.


----------



## Hozomean (Apr 4, 2005)

Gotta love the flames...


----------



## lacomj (Sep 9, 2004)

*Cloud Nine Madone 5.2 Project One*

FYI, here is my new "Cloud Nine" Project One (see img). It was ordered "standard" (except paint), with Ultegra double. I worked out a deal with my LBS to upgrade some parts to Dura Ace, and I have put on my "old" wheelset. I will be swapping out the Ultegra cranks for my "old" set of FSA Carbon cranks (black). Nothing at all against them, just that the carbon cranks are a bit lighter and I like the black. 

I have had it 1 week, and have put about 120 miles on it (with 2 flats alreay  ). So far, I love it and feel I got a good bike for the money. It's not insanely light weight (18.5 lbs with all components in the picture). It feels solid and rides comfortably, but doesn't feel at all sluggish in sprints. 

When ordering, my LBS told me to expect it to take 4-6 weeks. It took exactly 4 weeks. The LBS said that their other P1 orders were almost always "on-time".


----------



## andy02 (Nov 14, 2002)

That looks like a polar. They are pretty nice I have added a polar 625 and power option to mine.


----------



## aham23 (Jul 6, 2005)

sweet ride. what kind of computer are you running. later.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

*Finally a good pic of mine....*

I figured I started the thread, so I am obliged to show mine....finally got a good pic. Madone SL mountain storm with custom component mix. Campy Record 10 shifters/RD, Dura-Ace cranks/BB/FD/brakes, Race-XXX-Lite wheels (spokes were supposed to be silver, not red, but they are growing on me), Newton stem, 215 bar, King Headset. I know that this is sacrilegious to all of the Campy vs. Shimano fanatics/holy rollers....but I like Campy shifting, and the new Dura Ace cranks and brakes....


----------



## John Ryder (Mar 16, 2002)

Nice ride! What's the weight?


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

John Ryder said:


> Nice ride! What's the weight?


Thanks! I haven't weighed it with the XXX Lites but with the regular Race X Lites it was 15 lbs.


----------



## lacomj (Sep 9, 2004)

aham23 said:


> sweet ride. what kind of computer are you running. later.


I actually have two on it now. I use a Polar 720 HRM as the "general purpose" bike computer/HRM. However, I also have a second wheelset with a Power Tap, which I use quite a bit. The wheelset is a Bontranger Race X Lite (with PT), but adds 1.75 lbs to the whole rig (compared to what is shown), taking it to over 20 lbs! (as typically ridden, with a full seat pack). Note that the pic was taken before I wired up the PT sensors and computer on the handlebar.

I also should have noted that at the shop, with no cages, pedals, or seat pack, and with the original Bonti Race Lite wheelset, the bike weighed 16.5 lbs. With the Topolino wheelset, it would be under 16 lbs when stripped down.

Now, with a few weeks of riding, I am just as happy as the first day. No regrets at all, and I'll buy another one, if I crash it! (god forbid  ).


----------



## horns (Aug 20, 2005)

*Lightning Bolt*

Madone 5.2 2006


----------



## RickC5 (Apr 26, 2002)

*2004 5900 P1 with 2005 components*

I just finished assembling this beauty last week. The frame is a new, unused 2004 5900 Project 1 in nude carbon with white lettering. All the components came from a 2005 Madone 5.9 that I bought online only to discover it was too tall for me. Anyway, it's all together and rides beautifully. Anyone nedd a Trek 62cm Madone 5.9 frame?


----------

